# NGD : Gibson Bill Kelliher Explorer



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey Guys,

got that beast on Tuesday and i´m so pleased with it 
Firts of, i thought i got an excellent metal guitar ( Mastodon plays Metal 
ah right ) but i can tell you it´s so versatile cause you can split the Lace Nitro Hemis.
You know at first i was pretty skeptic on those pickups but boy do they succeed.
So here are a few pics ( sorry they are not that great i know ) but anyway !


----------



## Gram negative (Jun 1, 2013)

These are really good looking guitars, man. Nice score!


----------



## Curt (Jun 1, 2013)

HNGD! second to last pic is now the wallpaper on my phone.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> These are really good looking guitars, man. Nice score!



Thanks man, it not only looks good it sounds good as well. Really i didn´t think it´s so versatile.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

Curt said:


> HNGD! second to last pic is now the wallpaper on my phone.



Thanks Curt, glad you like it so much but you can do yourself a favor and get one in your hands instead on your phone


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome acquisition! These things look killer. What's the truss rod cover say?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 1, 2013)

Man I want one of these.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Awesome acquisition! These things look killer. What's the truss rod cover say?



Thanks, it says " Golden Axe"


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Man I want one of these.



Honestly, grab one of these as long they are availble. They are priced very reasonable and are limited to 400 pieces worldwide.
Oh, if someone got Questions i´m glad to answer!


----------



## Curt (Jun 1, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Thanks Curt, glad you like it so much but you can do yourself a favor and get one in your hands instead on your phone


 It is on my list! haha
Still putting money into a couple 7's currently.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

Curt said:


> It is on my list! haha
> Still putting money into a couple 7's currently.



You better move on but YEP you´re on the right track -)


----------



## Curt (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know just how limited these were.


----------



## fortisursus (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Explorers. They are on my hit list to get some day.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 1, 2013)

Favorite NGD of the year!


----------



## -42- (Jun 1, 2013)

Sound clips pleeeeease


----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 1, 2013)

Love that guitar! Explorers are so sick!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 1, 2013)

God damn it, I want one of these but I'm MUCH too poor at the moment. Damn shame since they're limited and I'll likely never get one.

All the same, HNGD!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2013)

So fukking nice.

HNGD


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## danger5oh (Jun 1, 2013)

Does the headstock face have a light burst too?


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

danger5oh said:


> Does the headstock face have a light burst too?



YEP , matching Headstock ! Thanks Guys for all the replys


----------



## will_shred (Jun 1, 2013)

First off. I am so damn jealous! I love Mastodon, and explorers. 

2nd, I know this question is asked a lot as a joke but well... Does it djent? I say this in the respect that the lace nitro Hemi's are pretty much just used for really sludgy stuff, how do they do with a more modern metal sound?


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 1, 2013)

will_shred said:


> First off. I am so damn jealous! I love Mastodon, and explorers.
> 
> 2nd, I know this question is asked a lot as a joke but well... Does it djent? I say this in the respect that the lace nitro Hemi's are pretty much just used for really sludgy stuff, how do they do with a more modern metal sound?



Hi Will,

i´m not really sure if i can answer that Question but i do my best. I don´t think it´s really meant for that over saturated new metal stuff.
Sure those Lace Nitro Hems have a lot of Output but on the other hand they are very clear sounding.
What i like best about those Pickups is the fact, they sound awsome clean too.
If you listen to Mastodon you notice they have a lot clean tones and inbetween to heavy Tones.
I hope i could answer your Question if you have any further ones just let me know.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 1, 2013)

super nice!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Explorers almost as much as I love Mastodon! (I own one, only an Epiphone, but it has gold hardware and I removed the pickup covers so that it looks more or less identical to the one Bill uses live for the old AGCFAD stuff) /fanboy

Beautiful axe, HNGD!


----------



## stuglue (Jun 2, 2013)

Man I really am GASing for an explorer but I'm left handed. Do Gibson have any plans to release these as a lefty?


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 2, 2013)

stuglue said:


> Man I really am GASing for an explorer but I'm left handed. Do Gibson have any plans to release these as a lefty?



not to my knowledge...sorry dude i feel your pain.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice man! I have to get me one of these someday


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jun 2, 2013)

one of the sexiest Gibsons out there, congrats man !


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 2, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Honestly, grab one of these as long they are availble. They are priced very reasonable and are limited to 400 pieces worldwide.
> Oh, if someone got Questions i´m glad to answer!



I was not aware they were only making 400. Bummer I was considering picking one of these up later. Congrats!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jun 2, 2013)

reeealllly want one of these since im a mastodon fan boy and because it would match my ibanez s5427. its this or a prs, and i really cant decide haha. sweet guitar dude


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jun 2, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. HNGD! Also, any chance you could do a little demo video or recording? Would love to hear how it sounds, especially with those pickups.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 2, 2013)

Gibson should just hire Kelliher and Brandon Small to design all their guitars from now on, these are the first two Explorers I've actually wanted to buy.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 2, 2013)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. HNGD! Also, any chance you could do a little demo video or recording? Would love to hear how it sounds, especially with those pickups.



I´m very sorry cause i´ve got no recording device at the moment. But i can assure you it sounds absolutely great.
The pickups are insane...just like i mentioned before they are so clear and heavy at the same time.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 2, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Gibson should just hire Kelliher and Brandon Small to design all their guitars from now on, these are the first two Explorers I've actually wanted to buy.



So true, if Gibson would only bring out a Flying v i like. They should ask Brent !


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jun 3, 2013)

totally hot


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations ! Seems they didn't do the 400 in one run, still having to wait for mine as Gibson won't deliver Thomann before end of July. T_T But I'll have it !!!


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice!! Solid metal machine! Congrats!!


----------



## Judge_Dredd (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm GASing on an Explorer as well. But I want it to have 24 frets.....


----------



## ridner (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see any pix - congrats nonetheless!


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 4, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Congratulations ! Seems they didn't do the 400 in one run, still having to wait for mine as Gibson won't deliver Thomann before end of July. T_T But I'll have it !!!



You definately have to take some pics and tell me your impressions about it.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 4, 2013)

ridner said:


> I don't see any pix - congrats nonetheless!



You´ll find them on the first Page!


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 4, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Nice!! Solid metal machine! Congrats!!



Believe me, it´s not only a metal machine. It has a beautiful clean tone too.


----------



## ridner (Jun 4, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> You´ll find them on the first Page!



weren't there for some reason - must have been something on my work computer. am home now and see it - awesome!


----------



## fabe_sd (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice, I´m waiting in line for mine, too. Should take another couple of weeks my dealer said.
Any chance you could look under the pickguard? Is there a routed channel or not? I´d love to take that of. Or try a black one. Or leave it as beautyful as it is.

Have fun with it.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 5, 2013)

fabe_sd said:


> Nice, I´m waiting in line for mine, too. Should take another couple of weeks my dealer said.
> Any chance you could look under the pickguard? Is there a routed channel or not? I´d love to take that of. Or try a black one. Or leave it as beautyful as it is.
> 
> Have fun with it.



thanks, where did you buy yours ( Thomann )? Well, maybe if i change strings i will take of the pickguard.
But honestly, i would leave it the way it is cause it matches so nice with the gold hardware.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 5, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> So true, if Gibson would only bring out a Flying v i like. They should ask Brent !



His LP Custom-style V is the best one I've ever seen, that would be amazing.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 5, 2013)

Man I want one of these....


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 5, 2013)

NOW GO HUNT SOME WHALES OP

I'm envious! That looks awesome and it will ages well!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 5, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> So true, if Gibson would only bring out a Flying v i like. They should ask Brent !


----------



## PostApoc (Jun 6, 2013)

Like everyone else have said. That's the sweetest Explorer i've seen! 

HNGD!


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 6, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


>



Cocaine satin finish


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 6, 2013)

A flying V with a maple fretboard. Someone bring holy water.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 6, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


>



No,No, just like i said before ! Take the Lzz Hale Explorer and transform it to a V and everbody will be happy !


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 6, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> A flying V with a maple fretboard. Someone bring holy water.



What he said !! hahaha


----------



## craigny (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome Explorer...eyeing these really hard.....congrats!


----------



## fabe_sd (Jun 10, 2013)

Well after scanning the web daily I finally found a store that had one in stock, two actually. One weighing 3,5kg the other 4,0kg. So I drove over there asap and tested both of them. While both had decent (not awesome; one was missing a pickguard screw...Gibson, right? ) build quality they did sound quite different. I ended up with the lighter one (as I expected) which sounded more open, dynamic (better attack), percussive (a tad hollow) and resonated better. The other one was not bad, fatter with more bass. I guess you might seek that in a Explorer. But I took the one with all screws in it 
Playabilty is very good thanks to the slim neck and good setup. Hardware is adequate. Don´t know much about the Pups yet. Have to compare it to my Eclipse at the next rehearsal.
To the pictures i guess:




And here is what it could have looked like (yes i´ve shopped the screw holes)



I am thinking of this as a project guitar. I might try a black or homemade wooden pickguard or fill the screw holes and maybe I´ll remove the paint from the back of the neck.

Please enjoy the pics as much as I will enjoy the guitar.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 10, 2013)

fabe_sd said:


> Well after scanning the web daily I finally found a store that had one in stock, two actually. One weighing 3,5kg the other 4,0kg. So I drove over there asap and tested both of them. While both had decent (not awesome; one was missing a pickguard screw...Gibson, right? ) build quality they did sound quite different. I ended up with the lighter one (as I expected) which sounded more open, dynamic (better attack), percussive (a tad hollow) and resonated better. The other one was not bad, fatter with more bass. I guess you might seek that in a Explorer. But I took the one with all screws in it
> Playabilty is very good thanks to the slim neck and good setup. Hardware is adequate. Don´t know much about the Pups yet. Have to compare it to my Eclipse at the next rehearsal.
> To the pictures i guess:
> View attachment 33444
> ...



Congratulations Fab,

damn it, it looks good to without the pickguard. Very interesting you mentioned the weight factor cause i think mine´s also on the lighter side.
I didn´t weight it but it´s like you mentioned very resonant ! I once had an Explorer ( some 90´s model ) which was a boat ancor but it really had some serioes Punch.
Where did you get yours ? Again HNGD dude.


----------



## fabe_sd (Jun 10, 2013)

The weight was specified on the dealers website. I got it from Station Music near Augsburg. Never been there before but they do have a very nice collection of Gibson/Fender Customs, PRS and even Carvin. Could have played 50 other guitars there and I think they would have actually let me  But I tamed myself...


----------



## Koeur (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Great photos!

I have some questions on this model, for those who possess it:

- Can you weigh? For we know the truth, and that we know if the difference is so huge.

- Details of neck "Mahogany neck with Bill Kelliher's slim, fast profile" like a "Slim taper '60s" or finer?

[excuse my poor English ]


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jun 24, 2013)

I tried one out at a local store, and although I wasn't a fan of the neck (my hands were sticking to it) I have to admit, it sounded and played ....ing monstrous. I demo'ed it with a Rockerverb 50, and boy did it sound good! Congrats!


----------



## Koeur (Jun 25, 2013)

this effect on the neck disappears quickly ,
but it might be wise to remove the paint on the back of the neck maybe


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 25, 2013)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> I tried one out at a local store, and although I wasn't a fan of the neck (my hands were sticking to it) I have to admit, it sounded and played ....ing monstrous. I demo'ed it with a Rockerverb 50, and boy did it sound good! Congrats!



that´s indeed interesting cause i plan to get either one of the Rockerverb Heads to use with it.
Right now i tuned mine to D-Standard but it´s still at my Guitartech´s house.
Did it have a lot of Chunk cause mine is on the lighter side of weight. it doesn´t has that monstrous sound you mentiones, it sounds more airy, dynamic though.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah man, it sounded super chunky, but still was very versatile. Rolling down the volume produced a super good rock sound, and with the volume pot on 10, it was just balls to the walls metal. Cleans sounded fanstastic, too. The Golden Axe + Rockerverb is an amazing combination. I will buy another rockerverb in the near future.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 25, 2013)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Yeah man, it sounded super chunky, but still was very versatile. Rolling down the volume produced a super good rock sound, and with the volume pot on 10, it was just balls to the walls metal. Cleans sounded fanstastic, too. The Golden Axe + Rockerverb is an amazing combination. I will buy another rockerverb in the near future.



ok, which one should i take the 50 or 100 Watt Head! The last time i tried out an Orange ( was the 50 Watt ) i thought it sounded pretty decent but a little bit on the dark side!


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 26, 2013)

That is an absolutely gorgeous guitar. Good choice.


----------



## JMPEEZ (Jun 29, 2013)

That Goldenaxe Explorer is sick. Reminds me of the E2's in the '80's. I have been hoping Gibson would rerelease the E2's and this comes close.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jun 29, 2013)

fabe_sd said:


> Well after scanning the web daily I finally found a store that had one in stock, two actually. One weighing 3,5kg the other 4,0kg. So I drove over there asap and tested both of them. While both had decent (not awesome; one was missing a pickguard screw...Gibson, right? ) build quality they did sound quite different. I ended up with the lighter one (as I expected) which sounded more open, dynamic (better attack), percussive (a tad hollow) and resonated better. The other one was not bad, fatter with more bass. I guess you might seek that in a Explorer. But I took the one with all screws in it
> Playabilty is very good thanks to the slim neck and good setup. Hardware is adequate. Don´t know much about the Pups yet. Have to compare it to my Eclipse at the next rehearsal.
> To the pictures i guess:
> View attachment 33444
> ...





Koeur said:


> this effect on the neck disappears quickly ,
> but it might be wise to remove the paint on the back of the neck maybe



I wouldn't do that. With the limited production on these, they are going to be like the Thunderhorse where they are quite sought after. I recently saw one sell on ebay for $2800. If you mod it, it will be borderline worthless, but then again it's your guitar and you can do anything you want with it.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, Thomann certainly took their time about it but mine is finally on the way \o/


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 4, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Well, Thomann certainly took their time about it but mine is finally on the way \o/



ah, this are great news but i thought Tomann listed on their website the golden axe soldout in Europe !?!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 4, 2013)

Yup, because all the pieces they could get were already ordered by someone.  They actually got hold of them this week only for some reason.
I put that order months ago now.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 4, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Honestly, grab one of these as long they are availble. They are priced very reasonable and are limited to 400 pieces worldwide.
> Oh, if someone got Questions i´m glad to answer!



They're $2600, thats reasonable?

On the other hand, it is a very, very beautiful looking explorer. How come Brent Hinds hasn't had his own model too?


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 4, 2013)

2600 isn't the retail price, it's people reselling theirs for a profit since all the built models are already accounted for. I paid mine 1350&#8364;, which is 150&#8364; more than a regular 76.
I don't plan on reselling it but if someone comes up and offers me 2600&#8364; he can have it. I have another custom to pay after all.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 4, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> 2600 isn't the retail price, it's people reselling theirs for a profit since all the built models are already accounted for. I paid mine 1350, which is 150 more than a regular 76.
> I don't plan on reselling it but if someone comes up and offers me 2600 he can have it. I have another custom to pay after all.



I was looking at the Gibson site (which seems to be really overpriced), but its mad cool anyways. It's a beautiful guitar, if I had to buy an explorer that wasn't custom, I'd go for that hands down.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Jul 5, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> I was looking at the Gibson site (which seems to be really overpriced), but its mad cool anyways. It's a beautiful guitar, if I had to buy an explorer that wasn't custom, I'd go for that hands down.



The Gibson site will give you RRP - actually street prices are often/usually a bit lower.

These things look really nice, and props to Gibson for going out of their way and using a smaller pickup company, instead of just ramming something generic in there... HNGD!


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys,

i´ve got bad news, but before i start to complain i want to apologize to everyone for raving about it.
Don´t get me wrong i still like it and think it sounds great but to be honest from the very beginning i felt there´s something wrong it.
Ok, took it to my local Luthier today and he discoverd a poor freatjob and also the nut could be better.
I´m pretty dissapointed cause i bought the guitar new with knowing getting a made in the US instrument it should be first Quality.
So i have to live with it and pay another 80&#8364; to get it fixed which pisses me off!
BUt all in all it ´s a great sounding Guitar but i don´t know if Gibson´s QC is on par let´s say PRS ?
Anyway, enjoy yours and have fun with it !


----------



## narad (Jul 6, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Guys,
> 
> i´ve got bad news, but before i start to complain i want to apologize to everyone for raving about it.
> Don´t get me wrong i still like it and think it sounds great but to be honest from the very beginning i felt there´s something wrong it.
> ...



Dude, sorry to hear that, but definitely expect that you may need to do some small fixes with Gibson, especially in that price range. It's still a beautiful guitar, and I imagine well worth tweaking it up.


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 10, 2013)

narad said:


> Dude, sorry to hear that, but definitely expect that you may need to do some small fixes with Gibson, especially in that price range. It's still a beautiful guitar, and I imagine well worth tweaking it up.



I understand that, but let´s face the facts!
If i would buy a cheap korean,chinese one with that Issues it wouldn´t really bother me cause i know it isn´t the samle level of craftmanship like Instruments from the States.
BUT, for a Guitar labeled " Made in the USA " i could expect some build Quality isn´t it !?!


----------



## narad (Jul 10, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> I understand that, but let´s face the facts!
> If i would buy a cheap korean,chinese one with that Issues it wouldn´t really bother me cause i know it isn´t the samle level of craftmanship like Instruments from the States.
> BUT, for a Guitar labeled " Made in the USA " i could expect some build Quality isn´t it !?!



I stopped thinking like that in the 80s. Well, I didn't because I was a baby, but in retrospect, I would have. Generalizing at the country level doesn't make much sense anymore - you can buy quality products in the US, you can even buy them from Gibson, but perfection is not something that's easily obtainable in the mid-range market. 

Not to mention that manufacturing overseas has gotten a so much better that in contrast it might feel like a bigger slip in quality than it is in reality. Plenty of Norlin-era Gibsons were apparently complete crap, or have aged poorly, and would make your explorer look like perfection by comparison.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, Norling Gibsons got bad press because it wasn't "like before", but I know some people who swear by them.
That said, my golden axe is at the post office, picking it up and NGD tomorrow.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok I have it. Since my battery charger refuses to work I can't do pics for the moment, so I won't make a NGD and just post comments here: 

-The good:

Didn't find any finish flaw or QC issue. Maybe a minuscule ding on the neck binding, but, when I mean minuscule it's a small depression smaller than a pinhead. I had to reaaaaally search for one to find this.

The pickups slay. I have actually never heard of them before the release of this guitar, but, just, wow. 

Gibson case and goodies, with a key for the truss rod. As I buy a lot of guitars used, I'm not used to get those. Props to Gibson for making an explorer case that isn't freakishingly huge. 

Fretwork is nice, my first Gibson with bound frets, too. Overall finish looks spectacular in daylight.

The not so bad but could have been better: 
"Creme"binding has that pinkish undertone discussed about the newer Giibsons when compared to older ones. It's not blatant, but when you compare with an older creme stuff you definitely see a difference. 

No clue how it was originally setup and tuned, the tuning was all over the place so I just set it up in standard and everything is fine. I do suppose it was setup in a Mastodon tuning but no clue what they are.

Tuners are so-so. They hold well but it's a bit hard to get the strings tuned where you want *exactly*. Guess I'll put my own strings in there soon anyway.

Body is two piece, which is a shame with a transparent finish. That said, the two pieces match well and the junction can only be seen on a certain angle so it's not bad.

Finish gets dirty in seconds. Keeping that guitar clean is going to require some work.

Truss rod cover is a bit on the cheap side, the Golden Axe lettering could have been rendered better.

All in all: 17/20, it's not the best guitar I've played, but it's one of the best sounding guitars I've played stock, and at the price of 1350&#8364; it's hard to beat that if you want a guitar for the heavies that still sounds like you can do rock'n'roll with it. I wouldn't pick it to play Djent or Jazz, but it's a pretty versatile guitar otherwise, although honestly the split modes do not make that blatant a difference to my ears. That said I'm usually a one-bridge-pickup-with-no-tone-dial kind of guy.


----------



## aneurysm (Jul 12, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Ok I have it. Since my battery charger refuses to work I can't do pics for the moment, so I won't make a NGD and just post comments here:
> 
> -The good:
> 
> ...



Congrats and happy NGD! Are you sure the Body is made of 2 Pieces? That would suprise me cause normaly Explorers are made of 3 ?
Does your´s suffer from uneven Frets like mine did and do you get some strange overtones when playing on open strings ( in my case the low E,G,B String ) ?
Anyway i hope you´re happy with yours!


----------



## narad (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats - I've been toying around a little with ordering one myself. Thought the first thing I'd do was swap pickups...maybe not?


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 12, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Congrats and happy NGD! Are you sure the Body is made of 2 Pieces? That would suprise me cause normaly Explorers are made of 3 ?
> Does your´s suffer from uneven Frets like mine did and do you get some strange overtones when playing on open strings ( in my case the low E,G,B String ) ?
> Anyway i hope you´re happy with yours!



As far as I can determine it's two, but the seam is very well done and nearly unnoticeable. Therefore it is possible there is one that is completely invisible.
3 piece isn't a problem with the usual explorer finishes since they are all solid, this one being see-through it's a bit diffrent. 
No fret problem on mine that I can discern.

And as for a pickup swap, I've always found Gibson pickup to be the best stock pickups in the industry, the burstbucker, 498T and 500T are all great pickups for rock and metal. I can understand early 80es guys removing the PAFs for something higher output given the lack of true high gain amps at the time but that's really unnecessary now.


----------



## Lace Music Products (Jul 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> As far as I can determine it's two, but the seam is very well done and nearly unnoticeable. Therefore it is possible there is one that is completely invisible.
> 3 piece isn't a problem with the usual explorer finishes since they are all solid, this one being see-through it's a bit diffrent.
> No fret problem on mine that I can discern.
> 
> And as for a pickup swap, I've always found Gibson pickup to be the best stock pickups in the industry, the burstbucker, 498T and 500T are all great pickups for rock and metal. I can understand early 80es guys removing the PAFs for something higher output given the lack of true high gain amps at the time but that's really unnecessary now.



The pickups in the signature Explorer are anything but stock  I made the pickups in these bad boys, but still have yet to actually jam one. Reading everyones posts though make me want to really bad!


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 17, 2013)

Hehe. I meant "stock" as "those that came up with the guitar". I know they aren't Gibsons, my comment was more on the line that Gibson did put good pickups in their guitars, that didn't need swapping in most situations. Most of them being in-house but I know these are not in-house pickups.  
And since you're there... nice job !


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweet guitar!


----------



## kenshin (Jul 17, 2013)

Great buy man, been wanting to try one of these since it was announced!


----------



## Lace Music Products (Jul 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Hehe. I meant "stock" as "those that came up with the guitar". I know they aren't Gibsons, my comment was more on the line that Gibson did put good pickups in their guitars, that didn't need swapping in most situations. Most of them being in-house but I know these are not in-house pickups.
> And since you're there... nice job !



Haha gotcha! And thanks man!


----------



## Koeur (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ridner (Aug 7, 2013)

I want one. bad!


----------



## morethan6 (Aug 7, 2013)

HNGD(s)!

I have to say, I currently own two Gibsons and have played loads and I've yet to find a single one that didn't need some work, ranging from minor setup to the fretboard peeling off my first Les Paul Custom. Yeah.

For that matter, every single factory (i.e not totally hand-built) guitar i've ever owned or even played has needed something doing to it. I actually like tweaking them to my liking - it's part of the charm of playing guitar. Sometimes it's down to a 'fault' like a fret that needs polishing, or sometimes it's just that a guitar needs attention after it's been shipped, or usually it's because guitars don't actually settle in until they've been played a lot. It is just not fair to expect perfection from anything that hasn't been built from the ground up. I agree that £1300 ish is a big lump of cash, but it's also about a third of what a decent custom axe costs. And if you think that's bad try buying a recital-grade violin 

Am I gonna buy a £1000 guitar and then sand down the neck and re-cut the nut? You're damn right I am! That's what a guitar is for - as a tool to serve a purpose. I make mine fit my purpose.

At the end of the day it's a big vibrating lump of tree with strange bits of metal hammered into it - it ain't gonna be perfect!


----------



## ridner (Aug 7, 2013)

fabe_sd said:


> Well after scanning the web daily I finally found a store that had one in stock, two actually. One weighing 3,5kg the other 4,0kg. So I drove over there asap and tested both of them. While both had decent (not awesome; one was missing a pickguard screw...Gibson, right? ) build quality they did sound quite different. I ended up with the lighter one (as I expected) which sounded more open, dynamic (better attack), percussive (a tad hollow) and resonated better. The other one was not bad, fatter with more bass. I guess you might seek that in a Explorer. But I took the one with all screws in it
> Playabilty is very good thanks to the slim neck and good setup. Hardware is adequate. Don´t know much about the Pups yet. Have to compare it to my Eclipse at the next rehearsal.
> To the pictures i guess:
> View attachment 33444
> ...



it looks SICK w/o the pickguard!


----------



## aneurysm (Aug 7, 2013)

Koeur said:


>



HNGD Man, which strings do you use and how´s your´s tuned?


----------



## Koeur (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you all !

@Alexander Velten : Me too, sometimes 

@aneurysm : D'addario EXL110 (10-46), Drop D ^^


----------



## twakeman (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Everyone, 

New to the site here and 1st off wanted to thank everyone for your comments on the Golden Axe Explorer. This site helped me with my decision to purchase one. Everything is great about the guitar except the pickups so I decided to switch them out with a set of Wolftone Marshall heads with coil taps. It sound so good with them and is very versitile. I absolutley love this thing. Check it out with black pickguard, pickup rings, volume knobs, toggle tip, trust cover.


----------



## Koeur (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey !
New Lace pickup Signature series Bill Kelliher : "Dissonant Aggressor".. (Rock Guitar Pickups by Lace |Bill Kelliher's Signature set Dissonant Agressors are based on the Nitro-Hemi with modifications for Bill Kelliher's Killer Tone. )
Someone will equip?


----------

